# My new GMC



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a pic of my new '08 GMC2500HD that is replacing my '06 2500HD. I transfered my 8' SS XBlade over to this truck.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

looks great, i just got my fisher switched over to my 08 dually as well...


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there anything better looking than a Fisher on a new truck? I think not! Fantastic setup, and I'm sure you will get some great use of it. Good luck!


~Kevin


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

can i have your truck?? jk. Lets see some pics w/the plow on!! Does it have the 6.0 or the 6.6?


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Newdude;406270 said:


> can i have your truck?? jk. Lets see some pics w/the plow on!! Does it have the 6.0 or the 6.6?


It has the 6.0. Plow is in the back of the shop, will post a pic when it comes time to mount it......won't be to long.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice. Its about time i see some new GM pics. Ive been paying those Ford guys too many compliments.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that truck is really nice looking


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good. Congrats on the truck. Looks alot better with the tires on there. 285s or 265s?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Reg cabs still look the best IMO, but with four kids those days are over. Are those BFG's 285's or 265's. It looks real good.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

They are BFG AT's 285/75-16. Was not going to plow another winter with those crappy 245 Duravis that GM puts on these 2500's


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

i never asked this, but did you turn your t-bars, or put a leveling kit??


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice truck!!

Those tires def make the truck look better!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Newdude;411733 said:


> i never asked this, but did you turn your t-bars, or put a leveling kit??


You can just crank your tb's on the nbs, the stock keys are fine. Shock extenders would make it ride better though.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks nice! Is it fully loaded inside or just a base truck? What did it run you if you dodn't mind saying?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;412351 said:


> Truck looks nice! Is it fully loaded inside or just a base truck? What did it run you if you dodn't mind saying?


Set up for Satellite radio, I'd say it's closer to loaded than not! See the antenna on the roof? Never liked those, but the option is incredible!

Ok, it's time to put this picture away before I decide to buy a new one!

~Kevin


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

J&R Landscaping;412351 said:


> Truck looks nice! Is it fully loaded inside or just a base truck? What did it run you if you dodn't mind saying?


It is loaded, sticker was around 34K


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

lakeeffect;406383 said:


> They are BFG AT's 285/75-16. Was not going to plow another winter with those crappy 245 Duravis that GM puts on these 2500's


Do those 285's rub on sharp turns? If so, what did you do about it if anything?


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Martinson9;413118 said:


> Do those 285's rub on sharp turns? If so, what did you do about it if anything?


No they do not rub at all.


----------



## Bikes and Guns (Aug 11, 2005)

Did you get the 3.73s or 4.10s? Have you figured gas mileage yet? Truck looks really sharp.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Bikes and Guns;413470 said:


> Did you get the 3.73s or 4.10s? Have you figured gas mileage yet? Truck looks really sharp.


I got the 3.73 on this one. had 4.10's on my '06. Have not really figured mileage yet but it is better than my '06. Was getting around 11 with that. So far this truck seems like twice the truck of that '06.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice truckwesport


----------

